# Weekly SQ/Car Audio Meet @ Absolute Electronix in Rockville MD



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

All,

Ata Ehdaivand, the owner/founder of Absolute Electronix has graciously offered to host a weekly recurring meet at his shop until further notice.

Ata has over 24 years of fabrication, installation, sales, and ownership experience and has competed in about every format of competition related to cars know to our community. His shop was recently honored by Mobile Electronics Magazine, they were voted by consumers and vendors as one of the Top 12 non-chain stores in the country for 2015!!!

Ata isn't active here from a posting stance, but has been viewing the content of this site since about 2006. He asked if I'd reach out to the community and offer up this event. His goals are to bring us together, revive the car audio scene, and to create friendships. If we happen to have a few BBQ's and ISACA/MECA meets in the mix of things, it wouldn't hurt either.

Please understand that this recurring meet is meant for our community and that it wont sustain itself. THIS MEANS WE'VE GOT TO SHOW UP, lol!!!

We are looking are starting things Sunday the 17th at 1:30. We hope you can make it. It doesn't matter if you are starting out and do not have a system or if you are a seasoned veteran, we want you to come hang!

I'll get some pics of his shop uploaded soon. They just moved into a new location and are building a few crazy cars at the moment...

Where: 

ABSOLUTE ELECTRONIX
15837 Redland Rd
Rockville, MD 20855

When: 

Sundays at 1330 starting the week of the 17th

Why:

Because we all love this stuff and should be around other people that enjoy it. Who doesn't want to hang out with like minded people?


Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible, please pass the word!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dang, Sunday's at least for the foreseeable future are out for me  Will definitely try to make it out as often as I can though.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ask Ata about the SPL5000c1LV...Someone should post a pic with it for reference.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be playing with that amp and install a little bit. I'm looking forward to it! 16 12's ought to be a little loud...


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

A little lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDavel said:


> I'll be playing with that amp and install a little bit. I'm looking forward to it! 16 12's ought to be a little loud...


NAHHH


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Ask Ata about the SPL5000c1LV...Someone should post a pic with it for reference.


What? No pair? 

One per midbass.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

rton20s said:


> What? No pair?
> 
> One per midbass.


Oddly, the customer stated today that he's already thinking about getting a second amp. He was thinking 8 12's per amp... He wants it to be loud... I think that'll be easy to accomplish given the equipment and that it's going into an excursion-


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This is awesome- thanks Dave (and Ata) for the update. Very nice of Ata to open up the doors of the shop and allow us knuckleheads to hang out. It will be difficult to attend a weekly gtg, but I could probably swing once a month. 

Unfortunately, I have a prior commitment on July 17 so I won't be able to make the first kickoff gtg, but hopefully the next one.


On another note, I'd be happy to help with bringing a Meca or Iasca event to the shop to give it a whirl if you guys eventually decide you'd like to try it out.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bump... Seems like 4 of us will be there ?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Enjoy it! Got to meet Ata at the Fresh Designs show over the weekend. Nice guy. Also had a good sounding car that he brought. I'm looking forward to hearing it again after more tweaking (he mentioned he was still working on it).

Have fun boys and I hope to meet up with you all soon.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bump...

That's what our cars will be doing on Sunday... 

Right now, this doesn't have a whole lot of traction, but I hope the community will come together and support these meets!

I'll be there on Sunday and hope others can make it too-


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

TheDavel said:


> Right now, this doesn't have a whole lot of traction, but I hope the community will come together and support these meets!


This is what I used to do with my shop, I had to be there any, so why not supply some beverages and a grill and just get people to come hang out. It was mostly Honda enthusiasts, but the concept is the same. It got to a point where there were too many cars and we had to move it.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well it's Dave, Ata and myself...... anyone else coming?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> This is what I used to do with my shop, I had to be there any, so why not supply some beverages and a grill and just get people to come hang out. It was mostly Honda enthusiasts, but the concept is the same. It got to a point where there were too many cars and we had to move it.


really miss the meets we had at my shop. well, 10am to 1am sometimes was a little much. lol


----------

